# prams



## mybabiesmummy (Aug 10, 2008)

lol i know it sounds funny but over the weekend quess what i brought from a pet shop lol a doggies pram my chi love it has any of yous seen one lol me n hubby went out for a walk the other evening and good they loved it when we walked down the bottom of the road to us we see a couple of women doing jogging when they run past us the dogs started barking and they jump and we started laughing as they did and there said that you had a baby in there and they said wow a doggie pram lol have yous got any doggies prams etc???????


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

he he, can I ask what is a pram?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I think it is what we call a stroller? I love my stroller


----------



## mybabiesmummy (Aug 10, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> I think it is what we call a stroller? I love my stroller


lol yeah sorry its a pet stroller yoshismom you got a stroller hun does your fur babies love it


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

I love my stroller also! When we go out with the girls, that is the only way for them to go. Too hard to carry 3 of them. lol


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

OMG I love u guys from America!!!! U use total different words from us for somethings hehe, it soooo cool


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

yay i love my stroller/pram even though when it got sent to me it was abit broke, we got a pink one i love it!! and so do the poochies!!xx


----------



## ria (May 22, 2007)

Yes I have one too I take Chance shopping now and shops let me in and they think its great. Except food shops of course. Now I am getting about a bit Chance loves it.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I have one too, also use the shopping trolley ( not the supermarket one).


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I have one too, a pink one for my cat. But, as soon as I get my wonderful tax refund, Bailey will be getting his own BLUE one! YAY!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

> OMG I love u guys from America!!!! U use total different words from us for somethings hehe, it soooo cool


No, rocky! I love it when you guys have different words! fringe! bangers and mash! squiggles and bob! (dont know if I got the last right!lol)


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

rhaubejoi said:


> No, rocky! I love it when you guys have different words! fringe! bangers and mash! squiggles and bob! (dont know if I got the last right!lol)


You made me laugh so much....... do you mean bubble and squeke instead of squiggle and bob?


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Fringe? U guys not use that word? I think I posted something on here before about a 'jumper' and no-one knew what I meant lol. U guys call it a 'sweater'!!!!!! Now I could really make u wonder if I started using Scottish word


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

> sullysmum
> chi god/godess Join Date: Mar 2004
> Location: UK
> Posts: 5,277
> ...


yup, that was actually what I meant....lol yup, here we say bangs instead of fringe for the front of someone's hair.

I know you guys are not going to believe this (cause I am so shy and quiet on here........) but I keep my friends in stitches most of the time..

btw sullysmum, I am glad I could give you a laugh today! ;P


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

My hubby was an Air Force brat too, he lived in upper heyford for a while, and he was telling me that he drives a 'lorrie'. we just call it a pick up, or a truck....


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Back on topic for a sec, I dont have a pushchair(ha!, confuse you all with new word!!LOL) but my best friend and dog sitter has a lovely blue one. 
A couple of nights ago we all went to the vets with it. My two were sadly forced to walk the 45mins each way,coz the pushchair was taken up with Thornton the moggy, and his swollen lip, and Dexter the sphynx cat, in lovely sheepskin coat with a sore eye!! They loved proudly strolling along with their extended pack and both the chi's and cats kept checking that they were all still there
We made friends with a lovely staffie whilst waiting and got lots of fuss from the vet receptionists. So 'hurrah for pet strollers/prams/pushchairs/domestic animal conveyance devices!!!'


----------



## Cyndi (Jun 4, 2008)

don't have one and don't want/ need one


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

omg it took me a while to realize what "jumper" meant when i first came on this board - i was like jumpers... like jumpsuits... for dogs? i love these words - what are banger mash and bubbles and squeke???? give me more!!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

OMG a jumpsuit for a dog lol, ur making me laugh!!!
Bangers and mash - sausages and potatoes (potatoes are called tatties in scotland)
Bubble and squeak - Cabbage/potatoes/onion all fried together
Heres another:
Toad in the hole - sausages cooked in kinda batter mixture.
Goodness this could be a whole new thread lol!!!!!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

good thing someone asked what Pram means. lol See now I learned a new Word.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Yummy! I LOVE bangers & mash!!!!! We have a restaurant called The Claddagh, its an Irish pub and I love the food there! 
http://www.claddaghirishpubs.com/ 

I had a penpal from England growing up, I learned a lot of the British terms and sayings from him. He was a lot of fun to talk with! I couldn't understand him on the phone though, his accent was so thick! We lost touch over the years, I miss him. 

Ah well, HURRAY for bangers and mash!


----------



## BaileysDad (Jan 30, 2009)

OK I have a question about the lue,or loo ,or lew. anyhow.... it is a restroom right? If it is do you really skip to it? lol I'm just joshing ya . I cant believe I just did that joke.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

omg all these foods sound amazing!!!!! are there any u.s. terms that you folks find funny?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

I've had a stroller/pram for years for my Bichon, Lacy, who has hip dysplasia. She wears out when we go walking, so I let her walk as long as she wants to, then she rides. When she decides to ride, my other Bichon, Cosmo, wants to ride too for a while, then he'll get out and walk again. I haven't tried putting my Chi, Kozanna, in the stroller yet. I think she will like it.


----------

